

An appeal from Wikipedia founder, Jimmy Wales - _e_
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Appeal2/en?utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=jimmy_banner_testing&utm_source=2010_testing51

======
alexsherrick
I'm just curious, how much does Jimmy take away from this?

